# Some of you must be old enough to remember these



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

They are coming back to black


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Car 54 Where Are You?!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like a 1950 Ford standard sedan. I don't recall those specific cars as police cruisers, my earliest memory of seeing police cars was early 1970's Ford LTD's with the black and white paint job…


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet post, love old tucks and cars 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings,

I think that is either a '50 or '51 Coupe…..You can tell by the flat turn signals and grill….the door handles
were different, too. My first car was a '49 Ford…Bought it with the money I made hauling hay in Oklahoma.
I was 16 years old, and didn't have a sign of a drivers licence…..lol…..I drove that Ford from Ok. to Texas..Went by and got my grandma and took her with me home…..no licence, no insurance, no worries….lol.
The passenger side had a hole in the floorboard so big, you could see the highway passing under you….

Didn't bother my grandma a bit…she just put a foot on each side of the hole, and away we went..180 miles…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a 1949 Ford


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Felt like I needed to check the speed I was going the instant I saw this.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rick, I bet grandma was glad it wasn't raining! My father had a '49 Ford, light blue with dark blue interior.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

"Once you've gone black, you always come back!" 

My first auto was a '53 Ford Customline, followed by a '49 Ford half ton pickup. We called the pickup "Cuddles". That truck had character!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it even manage to arive in Denmark a copple of years back
a policeman bought one in US and he has it as a private car
mostly for fun but allso driving weddingbride in it…lol
thank´s for posting
Dennis


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't be a '51 as they had two bullets in the grill. The '49s had a differential problem. My father bought a '49 and lost two differentials within a couple of years. Traded it off for a '51 which I got in '59 and drove for several years until I unwisely traded it for a '57 which was an ex-hot rod and pretty well used up before I got it.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

My first car was a black '50 Ford four-door sedan like the one in the photo. Without a good side profile I can't tell if this car is a '49 or a '50. It's not a '51.

Mine was a great car: flat-head V-8, three-speed column shifter, ignition switch and starter button. I had mine all tricked out with custom leatherette interior, lacquered dash and metal trim, shaved hood and deck. And fender skirts. You can't talk about cars of that era without mentioning fender skirts and moon covers.

Like TNwood, traded mine for a '57 Ford Fairlane hardtop with interceptor engine. Nice car too 'til I totaled it.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My 1st was a 52 Ford convertible white automatic with power windows.
After that I went GM all the way 21 in all.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh 22 I just got a new GM


----------



## woodtoyZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Very classy looking car. Vintage cars have so much more character than the plastic blobs of today.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

wood and cars, old and new, doesnt matter what one came first, last ?

both smell like leather, flowers and pretty women

maybe even better ?

I will trade you for


> ?


?????


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

It is a "49 Ford. That year the "FORD" was in the form of separate letters. In '50 they went to the "shield". I had a '53 Ford convertable, and that was the last year for the flathead V8.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

It's a Studebaker!


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Can't tell from the photo but the 50 Fords had lever door handles while the 51's had pushbutton handles.

Lee


----------



## GabrielX (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey, what happen to the pic?? I saw this when you first posted it and came back to take another look…gasp, it's gone!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, that's what I was thinking, Gabriel. Now we can truthfully say "Car 54 where are you." or maybe "Car 54, where did you go". LOL


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoss playing with my photos


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nothing wrong here still trying to run from it….....OOH is it a photo


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Photo is still there for me also after 3 times in & out just to see if it would go away. PhotoBucket seems to have a way of "controlling" photos though. On some of my older posts the picture has been removed with their standard little sign, but it's still in "My Album" on their site.


> ?


?

CAR: Yep! Definately a 49 and as Clarence said a Flat Head V-8, 3 Speed Column Shift. (You forgot "Frenched Headlights" Clarence..LOL..) One of the first cars I ever drove. 85HP I believe, a Teeny Little Single Barrell Carb and a Coil that would stand your hair straight up if you happen to touch the Lead Wire while it was running. I've Yanked & Re-built a couple of those Motors as a Hobby, way back whenever..LOL..

The amazing thing about this car and others like it for 3 or 4 years was that you could take it on the Highway and it would do 75/80MPH without even breathing hard…..with an 85HP Motor.

Of course we've come a long way since then …..haven't we?


> ?


?


> ?


??

Thanks for Posting GMman!!

Rick


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey. Like Gabriel said, that car was not there a while ago. I ain't blind. Well, I may be wee bit crazy - but I ain't blind. Or whatever; I mean I may be wee bit blind, but I ain't crazy. Well, I'm not sure what I am; but I'm sure that that car was not there. It really wasn't there. But I see it, now. Hey, isn't the internet fun? Don't you just love it? It must be magic!!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, I did see "a standard little sign" - Was that photo bucket's sign? Gabriel, did you see that standard little sign that photo bucket puts up? That's it. It's definitely photo bucket playing tricks on us. They're trying to fool us Lumberjocks. A Lumberjock will not be fooled - will we?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Wreck:

YEP! The're sure as hell trying because right now at 4:35 AM in Toronto Canada the "Little Sign" is back and there ain't no Picture!

It's also been removed from your PhotBucket Album GMman. NO! I wouldn't dream of messing with your photos, but somebody removed it.

I THINK that if you exceed your "Free Quota" which is 500MB, they mght start Yanking your Pictures. They want to sell you their PRO Edition which is about $1.70/Month with Unlimited Storage & Bandwith.

BUT! They Yanked some of mine as I mentioned above APPARENTELY for no good reason. I'm nowhere near the Quota.

Rick


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Gone again gesssssssss


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

While everyone is reminicing, check out this site:

http://oldfortyfives.com/TakeMeBackToTheFifties.htm

I'd say that Ford is a '51 four door sedan. I had a '54 with a ''53 front end on it and I think I looked at a '51 front end when I was fixing my '54 up from a total wreck. The handles appear to be push button,too.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Jim that is a great video it brings me back to my school days, I wish I could go back for a week and watch those TV shows, go to the drive in with my 57 Chevy, go to the car hop, get a lunch at your car window.
The music then you could hear the words to bad some of the great singers died so young.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GMman:

Okay you Sneaky Rascal! You're playing games with us aren't you? ....LOL…. The Picture is back again!

You're gonna drive Me and helluvawreck NUTS!!!!

Oh Wait!! Does Adobe have anything to do with "Images" It's gone a little crazy on me lately.


Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jim:

Great Site!!! Lot's of Great Memories! "To The Moon Alice!", "NORTON!" . The 57 Nash Metropolitan is the car I got my Drivers Licence with!

"Oh Donna" Song….My First Girlfriend's Name. We used to sit (Well..Sort of) down her Basement and listen to Johnny Mathis Records ….. I Think…Until the Roof of your Mouth was Raw! OR! Until Her Father opened the Basement Door and called down …"It's a little to Quiet Down There!" SCRAMBLE!!!!

Thanks for Posting that Jim!

Rick


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Connie Francis was the one I love a lot. My wife teases me with her every time I play her songs.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

By the way Rick you like that car a lot.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

One of the fondest memories I have is 1957; I was only 7 and my brother was 4. We lived off of main street only a couple of blocks. I always watched after my brother and made sure nothing happened to him so whenever we went somewhere I held his hand. I remember one day we went down to the Chevrolet place and there were the new 57 chevies. Boy howdy, I even thought they were pretty when I was just 7, let alone 17. We used to stop at about every store in town. It was kind of like Mayberry RFD at that time and everyone knew us. We stopped in the Firestone place that day and the Nelson brothers owned it. They said "Howdy boys, can we help ya?" They were a couple of farmers. I made out like a big shot and said "Me and my brother just came down here to look at your equipment." Yeah. They just laughed it up a bit and bought us both a Coka Cola. Boy how times have changed. Can you imagine a couple of kids walking down main street at that age nowadays. We never even locked our doors back then. No air conditioning - just screen windows and doors if they weren't busted out.


----------



## davyj (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep our town Marshal had one just like that ! He was after me one time and I gave him the slip Hehehe. He knew who I was, I always wandered if he told my dad. my dads car was a 53 4door Chrylser, 6 cycl. fluid drive they called it. an automatic that ya still needed a clutch to put in drive/reverse.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to know the grille differences between 49 and 50-I didn't know that; my check was the 50 had a lid over the gas tank cap and the 49 just had the cap sticking out there. Check me on that, though! I had a 49, a 50 and a 51. The 51 was a four door sedan and it was the oldest and the only car in the band that could haul all the Beatles-era equipment and three guys in the front seat.

It had the same flathead, with overdrive, and I could consistently get 31mpg on the highway with it, and it traveled silent-zero windnoise.

If you want more history of these gems, google "shoebox ford."

That's how I found this: http://www.shoeboxford.com/public/220.cfm


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Great video Lee.
If I remember right Ford had in those years two coupe models one had a very long truck.


----------

